# Fitting a stairlift



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

My wife and I are in the planning stage of moving to Cyprus, we are likely to complete the move by the end of 2018. I have a disability which means I find it very difficult to get up and down stairs. We currently live in a bungalow but during our initial on-line searches for properties bungalows for sale appear to be quite rare.

However we both like the idea of a detached villa, but to make this work for us we would need to install a stair lift.

So my questions are.

How easy is it to find a company in the Paphos area to supply and fit a stairlift?
What would I expect to pay?
Has anyone had this done and what was your experience like?
How long did it take from enquiry to the completion of the fit?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Firstly don't give up on the idea of a bungalow. Although not as common as villas they are out there.
Secondly if you do end up with a villa there is at least one company that I know of that fits stairs lifts They have all sorts of disability aids as well.
They are located on the main road from Paphos to Coral bay at the St George traffic lights.

Not having had one installed I can't answer the rest of your questions sorry.

regards
Veronica


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I concur with Veronica on bungalows (I live in one). As for stairlifts try googling - Cyprus stairlifts - and you'll find a number of companies including Stannah.

Although the ones I've found are based in Nicosia, it shouldn't be any problem getting them to install in Paphos. They have contact forms so they should be able to give you a rough estimate of prices.

Regards,


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

All thanks for your replies, coming over in late spring and in August for a look around.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Paphos company is called Antonescos. 

https://yourrehabcare.com/contact/


----------

